# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  من محمد الى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

## عمرو حمدي

هذه ابيات من قصيدة لشاعر عريق في قريحة الشعر لكن لا يكرم نبي بأرضه!!!
الى رسول الله صلوات ربي وسلامي عليه
سماك في لوح الغيوب محمدا       رب مقر للمحامد مبدع
تسيار مجدك في الزمان مخلد       يحدوه من يرجو النجاء فيمنع
وسدت في عين الزمان سوادها       لم لا يمجد سيد وسميذع
جبريل يزجي في صحائف صدره      بالنور والآي الشرائع تشرع
انا في رحابك يارسول الله لا          أطريك قدرك بل احوم واخشع
ولرب مزجاة ترف على فم           هي في الجوانح عبرة وتضرع
ضمختُ فاهي والقصيد بمدحة      قصدت نداك ومرقما يتضوع
والخلق في يوم الزحام رواجف       فرقا ووحدك شافع ومشفع
حسب العلا ألا يعبر مجحف        بك جنة الخلد التي لا تفرع
جاز اصطبارُك طوق كل محمل     كمدا فجازاك "العروج" المودع
وآممت اي الخلق في سمت التقى     رسلا على مرقاك لاتتمنع
فبلغت سدرة منتهى لاينتهي         بشر إليه ولا ملاك اطوع
محمد رشاد محمود
الابيات من قصيدة في الاسراء والمعراج فرأيت انها جديرة بالاذاعة في هذه الايام اذ بينها وبين الاسراء والمعراج وشائج
فإذا كان الايذاء في حياته صلى الله عليه وسلم يدنيه من المولى فلا شك ان ايذاءه بعد وفاته صلى الله عليه وسلم لايعلم أجره الا الله فعليه صلوات ربي وتسليماته من سجا ليل وذر نهار.

----------


## صالح العوكلي

استمتعت بما انتقيت لنا 
اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد  وعلى آله وصحبه اجمعين 
شكرا لك

----------

